# Back Rack bar, work, and flood light suggestions



## blakerugg

I would like to buy a backrack sooner or later (definitely by next season) and i would need work lights (rear), and a mini bar...also im considering some kind of forward lights like PIAA's 520 off roads or something, but i really want it to look good. P.S. everything will be quick disconnect setups. Show or tell me anything.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

Whelen responder lp for the mini bar


----------



## RepoMan207

This has kinda already been covered.........Back Rack Thread

As far as Quick Disconnect, you simply unbolt 2 bolts to remove the bar an platform, you'd have to unscrew the wire harness from the power board within the light bar (maybe a 5 minute job at most) Then tuck the harness in through the grommet in the back of the cab, snap a couple good pic's to document which color wire goes to which terminal on the board for next season. I plan on looping mine an tying it with zip ties under the rear seat near the mounting bolts....Out of sight, out of mind until I need it next season. I plan on leaving the work lights an back rack on....they come in handy year round. Not to mention I love the fact I can retaliate against idiots with high beams!


----------



## JCI Trans

I have mine set up that way...I got a whelen edge bar from a friend, but the wiring harness was sawzalled off about a foot from the bar. I ended up rewiring the inside myself, while adding takedowns and worklights. I used a regular 6 pin round trailer wiring plug/receptacle setup(about 12 bucks from auto parts store). It fits right into the grommeted hole where the original wire came out. The bar is mounted to the backrack with regular bolt on brackets for easy removal. This will allow me to use the backrack for ladders and such in the off season. Here are some pics, never posted pics before so here goes nothin'.


----------



## JCI Trans

i also replaced the 27 watt takedowns and worklights with 60watt bulbs. Its like having a set of hellas on the roof!


----------



## USMCMP5811

JCI Trans;752434 said:


> I have mine set up that way...I got a whelen edge bar from a friend, but *the wiring harness was sawzalled off about a foot from the bar*.


That right there screams to me, "Stolen Light Bar"


----------



## ColliganLands

USMCMP5811;752585 said:


> That right there screams to me, "Stolen Light Bar"


ill go ahead and second that one


----------



## JCI Trans

i woulda thought that too but he works for a company that re-outfits police cars,tow trucks,etc and he owed me a favor for doing a brake job on his suburbanussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan207

.......I don't know of any professional installer that would hack job a cord like that. They would know all to well what a waste of time it is to re install a new one. 

I really like the idea of the 6 pin harness, but my mini uses more then 6 wires so it wouldn't work for me. After I get my Sync cord, I'm going to pig tail it with bullet connectors within, making it even easier to break it down when need be.


----------



## JCI Trans

Yeah they just outfitted a new expedition for one of our chiefs, and i was watching the guy install all of the lines, sync line, etc. I was amazed at just how much goes into putting these bars on. (its a whelen LED bar with traffic advisor, traffic light changing system, etc. The guy plugged a computer in and programmed the whole thing, it was really very interesting. The bar that i got came off an old wrecker and just had 4 corner strobes (the lenses were so sun beaten you couldnt see through them) I added the takedowns and cargo lights.


----------



## kitn1mcc

my truck










my freinds truck


----------



## mike custom

hey repo, what kind of dual beam floods are those, they are pretty sweet....do you like/recommend them? thanks.


----------



## RepoMan207

mike custom;920262 said:


> hey repo, what kind of dual beam floods are those, they are pretty sweet....do you like/recommend them? thanks.


I would absolutely recommend them. There Hella Oval Dual Beams. They come in long range & short range.

http://www.truckntow.com/pc-11465-147010-hella-oval-100-close-range-work-light-double.aspx


----------



## MSS Mow

RepoMan207;751917 said:


> Not to mention I love the fact I can retaliate against idiots with high beams!


What a great feature!!!


----------



## misanthrope

*I second the responder*



Fiafighterdude;751769 said:


> Whelen responder lp for the mini bar




Just installed my buff lights (Responder2) since my plow is DOA .... i added 2 amber lin6 led's under my tailgate....

I couldn't't justify the $700 for the mini liberty.... whelen's led's are ridiculously bright......


----------



## misanthrope




----------



## SafetyLighting

JCI Trans;752434 said:


> I have mine set up that way...I got a whelen edge bar from a friend, but the wiring harness was sawzalled off about a foot from the bar. I ended up rewiring the inside myself, while adding takedowns and worklights. I used a regular 6 pin round trailer wiring plug/receptacle setup(about 12 bucks from auto parts store). It fits right into the grommeted hole where the original wire came out. The bar is mounted to the backrack with regular bolt on brackets for easy removal. This will allow me to use the backrack for ladders and such in the off season. Here are some pics, never posted pics before so here goes nothin'.


Nice job on the bar, but please please please, on behalf of installers everywhere, cover those wires with some wire loom!

:salute:


----------



## SafetyLighting

RepoMan207;752910 said:


> .......I don't know of any professional installer that would hack job a cord like that. They would know all to well what a waste of time it is to re install a new one.
> 
> I really like the idea of the 6 pin harness, but my mini uses more then 6 wires so it wouldn't work for me. After I get my Sync cord, I'm going to pig tail it with bullet connectors within, making it even easier to break it down when need be.


Whenever I need to install an item semi-permanently, I use Delphi MetriPack Sealed connections. They are completely weather-tight, disconnect quickly, and make for a very clean install. I also make sealed plugs for the vehicle side of the connection to protect the connectors when the lights are off the truck. So far, zero failure rate.


----------



## kitn1mcc

as for the short cord. it does not always mean it is stolen,

i get Demo bar from whelen with short cords some time.s also OLD CSP bars have a short cord due to the QC system they use


----------

